# Close to extinction in my Tank - Sulawesi Cardinal Shrimps (added video)



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I had three Sulawesi Cardinal Shrimps (2 females and 1 male). The females were berried. Then the male died for unknown reason. 

I did not see any babies. So I cleanup the tank (remove the ADA soil) and started again. I found 4 babies in the cleanup. I know two is Sulawesi Gold flake. The other two I don't know.

Today, I see one Gold Flake baby and one Cardinal baby shrimp alive and healthy.

I hope is a male. Otherwise, my Cardinal shrimps will go extinct in my tank. 

I am still looking for one or two male Cardinal shrimps.

But no one in the Lower Mainland seem to have them.

The good part is two of my Sulawesi Harlequin shrimps are berried.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, I see two baby Sulawesi Cardinal shrimnps.

I hope it is a male and a female.



waynet said:


> I had three Sulawesi Cardinal Shrimps (2 females and 1 male). The females were berried. Then the male died for unknown reason.
> 
> I did not see any babies. So I cleanup the tank (remove the ADA soil) and started again. I found 4 babies in the cleanup. I know two is Sulawesi Gold flake. The other two I don't know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully so u can get the population going


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Here are the two Sulawesi Cardinal and Gold Flake babies.*

They are so cute.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Close up of my baby Sulawesi Cardinal Shrimps.*

Here is a close up of the baby Sulawesi Cardinal shrimps.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Close up of my baby Sulawesi Cardinal Shrimps.*

Here is a close up of the baby Sulawesi Cardinal shrimps.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

My two baby cardinal shrimps have grown significantly (about 1.5 cm long) and the two females adults are still super healthy. All I can hope for now is one of the baby cardinal shrimps is a male.



waynet said:


> Here is a close up of the baby Sulawesi Cardinal shrimps.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow!!! Amazing. I am able to raise the two babies to adult hood. I think one of the Mother female is berried.

Here is a picture of one of the babies.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

*My two baby sulawesi Cardinal Shrimps are old enough to breed !!!!!*

My two baby Sulawesi Cardinal shrimps are old enough to breed. Looks like at least one is a male, since I think this female is berried. What do you think?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job nursing this colony back to reproducing!


----------

